# Last Question



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

For the MP Head dress Is it only the Army that wears the Red Berets, or do all 3 where them?

And thanks for all the help in my last post I appreciate it. I only ask , simply becuz I dont know? How else do you learn?


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Jan 2011)

What did you NOT understand in "Start Searching"?


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

Thank you for your help . Your kindenss is overwhelming. Fred Unsworth!!!


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

I actually thought this was a forum to ask questions and get new fresh answers. Not all the ols searches produce what im looking for. My apologies for asking questions on a forum.


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Jan 2011)

Search first, then if you have further questions ask, with reference to your search.


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2011)

Honcher,

How many threads here suggest searching? Have you seen it suggested to you before? I think so...

I am all out of nice today having tried to use it on someone else - so quit the wounded act and use the search function before you start new threads to ask the same old questions.

Makes me wonder what in the name of God I did without the frigging internet when I was joining up.

Scott
Staff


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

Point taken.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jan 2011)

Example search

site:army.ca MP red beret

Firsts response: MP Army, Air or Navy?

Reply #6: 



> Someone else can dig out the CFPM message, but for the sake of uniformity, all MP regardless of branch should now be wearing the red beret.



Total time invested, less than two minutes.

Searching the site does work.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

